# Vom Internet-Cache abrufen?



## Tazelimon (17. April 2004)

nAbend!
Wollt mal fragen wie ich das anstelle, dass jemand der schonmal auf meiner Homepage war, beim nächsten Besuch die Bilder aus dem Internet-Cache bekommt. Ist das einigermasen verständlich? Freue mich auf Antworten.;-)


----------



## AlexSchur (18. April 2004)

Ich glaub das macht der PC automatisch, wenn der Cache net gelöscht wurde.

Bin mir aber net sicher!


----------



## Tazelimon (18. April 2004)

Nein macht er nicht automatisch. Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## thorusblood (18. April 2004)

hallo,

also erstmal: der PC macht es in der Regel schon automatisch.
Allerdings hängt das stark vom verwendeten OS, Browser und _Nutzer_ ab!

So kann man das Cachen stark verkonfigurieren und anpassen, so dass z.B. der Cache jeden Tag oder bei jedem Neustart eben geleert wird.

etc etc.

Im InternetExplorer kannst Du das z.B. unter  EXTRAS --> INTERNETOPTIONEN grundsätzlich konfigurieren.

Ansonsten bleibt nur ein Cookie zu setzen und dort einzutragen, welche Dateien ein User pro Session angefordert hat und dieses dann bei jeder Neuanforderung erstmal auszulesen.

Nur: was sollst/kannst Du "serverseitig" daran ändern, wenn Du nun weißt "ok, er hat die Datei schonmal angefordert und müsste sie auf Platte haben"?

Zwingen, diese zu benutzen kannst Du ihn nämlich nicht ... vielleicht wenn Du es realisierst, dass alle Dateien gleichzeitig bei einer Anforderung auf einem _bestimmten_ Pfad auf seiner Root-Partition gespeichert werden.
Dann könntest Du dorthin verweisen - nur (und das ist ein riesengroßes ABER *g):
Dazu benötigst Du natürlich Schreibrechte auf dem jeweiligen System des Nutzers. Dieses wird Dir aber IMHO niemand gewähren (wäre ja z.B. mittels ActiveX-Control möglich), da selbst wenn er weiß, dass nichts passiert und Du nur die files speichern möchtest, er es wohl aber nicht möchte, dass da wer/was auf seiner Platte rummüllt 

Also rate ich mal, dieses Problem das Problem der Betrachter sein zu lassen. *g


----------



## Tazelimon (19. April 2004)

Danke sehr!


----------

